# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة (حلب الإباء)

## خليل الدولة

*                               قصيدة (حلب الإباء)*
وَوَاأسَفَــى على حلــبٍ ودهـــــرٍ                              قَضَينا في مغانيها تــولّـــــــى
وزُرْنــــــا القلــعةَ الشّهباءَ فيهـا                              وقـــدْ كانتْ لآسادٍ محــــــــلّا 
بَنَــوا للمَـجدِ فيـها كــلَّ صــرحٍ                               وكــانَ لهم بهِ القــــدحُ المعلّى
بنى حمــدانَ قـــد بَلَغُوا الثّريّــا                               بسيفِ الدّولةِ المحمودِ فِعـــلا 
عليٍّ سيّدِ الأمــراءِ طُــــــــــرّا  ً                                بفضلِ جهادِهِ الزّاكي المُحَلّى
أميرٌ بَـزّ أقــرانَ المَـعالـــــــ  ي                                 بـأخــلاقٍ زَهَتْ كَـــرَمَاً وَنُبلا
وَرَدَّ جـحـافـــلاً للــرّومِ عنــها                                وما نالوا مِنَ الإســـلامِ نَـيـــلا
وفي حلبٍ صلاحُ الدّينِ أرْسى                                قـــواعــدَ لِلتّمَكُّـنِ لـيـسَ تَبـْلـى
فـليسَ لِأُمّــــــةِ الإســـلامِ عـزُّ                               سِوى الإسلامِ تشريعاً وَفَصْلاً
وليسَ لــهــا لِتَمْـكـينٍ ســبــيلٌ                               إذا لـمْ تـرضَ بـــالأرواحِ بَـذْلا
وليسَ لــهــا لِتَمْـكـينٍ سـبـيــلٌ                               إذا ضنّتْ بِبَذْلِ المــالِ بُــــخْـلا
ومنْ حلـبٍ لِفَتـحِ القـدسِ نادى                               صلاحُ الدّينِ عزمــــاً قدْ تَجَلّى
فـيـا لِلْـعزمِ ليـسَ لـــــــهُ نظيرٌ                               ولـمْ تـعـرفْ لـهُ العَزَمَاتُ مِثْلا
فجــاءَ الفـتحُ بـعـدَ اليـأسِ منهُ                               وَظَنِّهِمُ زمــــــــانُ الفـتـحِ وَلّى
وَللتّــاريـخِ فـي حلبٍ فُصُــولٌ                                سحابُ المجدِ عنها مااضْمَحَلّا
رَواهــا الدّهـرُ قرنـاً بعدَ قرنٍ                                مـــآثرُ لـــمْ تَـزَلْ لِلفخرِ أَهْــلا
وَلـكنْ سُنّـةُ القـــهّـارِ تَجــري                               بِـــنا وَكَفَى بِـــهِ حَكَماً وَعَــدْلا
وَلِلْأقـــدارِ منْ حلــبٍ نصيبٌ                                 فـقــدْ نَـــزَلَ البــلاءُ بـها وَحَلّا
رمـاهــا بِالخطوبِ وبالرّزايـا                                  طـواغـيـتٌ أذاقوا الْشَّامَ وَيْــــلا
نَـسُـوا لِلهِ حِـكْمَتَــهُ تَـعــالــى                                وظنّوا خَـلقَـهُ عَبَثَاً وَهَـــــــــزْ  لا
أهَــانُـــوا خَلْقَهُ واسْتعْبَدُوهـم                               وَسَامُوا عـيشَهـــم خَـسْـفــاً وَذُلّا
طغــاةٌ أنكَرُوا لِلشّعبِ رأيـــاً                                وأنّ لـهـمْ مَـــعَ الْحــكّــــامِ قَوْلا
وَمَمْنوعٌ عليهـم أنْ يقولــــوا                              على أقــــوالِهمْ في الــــــرَّدِّ كلّا
فــلمّـــا أمْعَنُوا الْإذلالَ فيهـــم                             وصـــارَ العيشُ مَمْقوتاً مُمِــــلّا
وَنَـادى الشّعبُ بالتّغييرِ حَتمـاً                             لــطــــاغٍ مُسْـــــــتبــ  ـدٍّ ليسَ إلّا
تَـمــادَوا فـي ضَلالتِهم وَظنّوا                            سبيلَ القــمــعِ والتّرهيــبِ حَـلّا
فَصَبُّوا جـــامَ غضبتِهِمْ عليـهم                           مجـــازرَ لــمْ تَذَرْ شيخاً وَطِفـلا
فَمِنهمْ منْ قضى رُعبـاً وهـولاً                           وَمِنهمْ مَنْ قــضى حَــرْقاً وَقَتْلا
وَقَصفٍ طــالَ كلَّ الشّامِ حِقـداً                           وَأَحْرَقَ أرضَها جَبــَلاً وَسَهْـــلا
جرائمُ أذْهَلَتْ حتى الأعــــادي                            فَــمَا سَمِعُوا بِـهـا في النّاسِ قَبْلا
فَـخَـــــابَ الظّــنُّ فيـما أمّلُـــوهُ                          وَذَاكَ الظّــنُّ منهمْ كـــانَ جَهْلا
فمـا شــــعـبُ الشَأآمِ بِـمُـسْتَكِيْن  ٍ                         وَإنْ جَعَلُوهُ بــــالأُتُّونِ يَصْلَـــى
فليسَ لِثائرٍ أَبَــــدَاً رُجـــــــوعٌ                          وَقــدْ خَـاضَ الصّعابَ وَلَمْ يَمِلّا
وَقَــدْ قاسى مِنَ الأهوالِ أَمْــراً                          لَــوَ انَّ الهولَ قــاساهُ لَـكَـــــــلّا
وَمَــا حَلَبٌ عليـها مِـنَ سبــــيلٍ                         فَكَمْ سَدَّتْ بِوَجــهِ الــــرّومِ سُبْلا
وَمَا كانتْ وَإنْ عَظُمَتْ خُطُوبٌ                          لِتَرْضَى أنْ تُبَاحَ وَتُسْتَــحَـــ  ـــلّا
وَليسَ لِنَجْمِها أَبَـــــــدَاً أُفُــــولٌ                        وَكَيفَ وَقَـــدْ على حَلَبٍ أَطَــــلّا
فَيَـا حـلبَ الإبــــاءِ إليكِ أَهْدي                           ســلامــاً مِنْ هواكِ العَذْبِ أحْلى
                                    بقلم خليل الدولة

----------


## صالح العوكلي

عسى الله ان يفرج عن اهلنا في الشام 
شكرا لك

----------

